# Old cars



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My car is 13 years old. Is this considered 'old' as in time to scrap it?

It has needed repairs several times this year already and has just broken down on me. I'm tempted to scrap it but H thinks we should repair it. Is it worth it?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

peacem said:


> My car is 13 years old. Is this considered 'old' as in time to scrap it?
> 
> It has needed repairs several times this year already and has just broken down on me. I'm tempted to scrap it but H thinks we should repair it. Is it worth it?


My rule of thumb is if annual repairs exceed the cost of a good down payment, it's time to trade in. What kind of car do you drive? What's the mileage?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> My rule of thumb is if annual repairs exceed the cost of a good down payment, it's time to trade in. What kind of car do you drive? What's the mileage?


Vauxhall Meriva and its nearly at 100k. I need to get my receipts our for the last 12 months. I would be able to buy a new one with cash - but my daughter is going to Uni this year so it is an expense I could do without. But at the same time I'm fed up of throwing money at it and it still not being reliable.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

benefits of old cars:
* cheaper insurance - don't need collision on it
* no car payment - if repairs are less than your payment would be for a couple of months, you'll come out way ahead

downside of old cars:
* when they do break down and need repairs, you're kind of f'd
* feels better to look at and be in a new car


so, that said, I have one new-ish car - 2014, and a SUV that was a 2001 model with 175K on it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not at all familiar with Vauxhall so I couldn't say if they're worth repairing in general. I drive a 2007 Honda Accord with 180k on it and it runs like a dream. I've had to do a few minor repairs on it but I'd totally own another Honda.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

If you're hiring out most repairs it'll add up pretty quickly. I'd look at the value of the car in a running condition and what a lower mileage used car would cost. Maybe sell your current car and purchase used. 

Are you using this car to get to and from work? That makes a difference too.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There is no simple rule of thumb. Some of it depends on how important the reliability of your car is to you. If it is your main commute transportation, it may be important to have something more reliable, even if on average it is more expensive.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If you opt to keep repairing rather than buy a new one, you might consider spending a couple of thousand for a hooptie to keep garaged as a backup car. This obviously is a better option if you or your husband enjoys tinkering with old cars--otherwise you'll just end up with two repair bills eventually.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> My rule of thumb is if annual repairs exceed the cost of a good down payment, it's time to trade in.


I'm with Foz, if you are paying more in repairs than a reasonable car payment, it may be time to look for a new(er) vehicle.

You also need to consider the value of your time that you are investing in having the car repaired while you are without it. There is more to the cost of a repair than just the time & material to the auto shop, you have to be without your car plus you have to make arrangements to get it there and back. It all adds up. If there is one thing you can never get back, it is time.

I understand not wanting to purchase a car while the kids are in college/university. I am in the same boat, but I would rather have a reliable car than one I am constantly fixing.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I usually like to hang on the cars for as long as it's beneficial to have it. When it comes to needing repairs regularly and they add up to more than the value of the car, it's usually time to think about getting something else. Also when the miles get much past 120K it's also time to start thinking about something else.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

My general rule on old cars (assuming it's paid off) is keep the old car as long as the monthly payment on a new car is more than yearly repairs on the old car.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

uhtred said:


> There is no simple rule of thumb. Some of it depends on how important the reliability of your car is to you. If it is your main commute transportation, it may be important to have something more reliable, even if on average it is more expensive.


I think this might be my best justification. Having it breakdown with a car full of groceries on a hot summers day with a disabled child made me realise I need to upgrade. Life's too short. Thank you.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

I live in Ireland and we have something called motor tax.It used to be based on engine size but now is based on emissions.An older 2.5 litre car might pay over twelve hundred euro a year while a newer model would be about half that.It is diesel engines what have the lower emissions and now a lot garages don't even sell unleaded petrol.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

@peacem has made a good decision based on her needs, But I have a few comments. Not to change her mind, but for general consumption. 100k miles is a young car to me. 100k at 13 years is low mileage. This year is only 5 months old and you have had the car repaired several (3-5) times. That car is either a lemon, or you need to get a new mechanic. I used to have a rule of thumb that if you are averaging over $100 / month on repairs you need to replace the car. I suppose with inflation you could stretch that to 150 or maybe 200, but I'm guessing you are averaging 400. 
Note this reply written using U.S. units you may need to translate to U.K.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The type of car you get can also have a huge effect on costs. At least in the US a Toyota Corolla will last for ever, with very low operating costs. Its also about the least interesting car on the road. All depends on your needs / wants.


----------

